# Hooping Unstructured hats



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all,
I am attempting to hoop in my cap frame a port & co. unstructured low profile hat. I have an Amaya Embroidery machine and when I get the hat in the cap frame it seems tight but when I pull the frame off the set up jig the hat has so much flexibility it comes unhooped. Is there a better way to embroider the front of these hats other than using a cap frame.

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I use some backing. A layer or two of tear away helps me. I still don't like doing caps though.

Mike


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been trying that and it seems better however I seem to remeber I heard there was another hoop system like fast frames or something that made it easier. I remember you could only use it on the unstructured hats but I cant remember what system it was.


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

I use quick change hoops by EMS Hooptech for unstructured hats. You can also use extra heavy cap backing with your hoops.


----------

